
Windows 10 works incorrectly with Large memory pages - nkron
https://sourceforge.net/p/sevenzip/discussion/45797/thread/e730c709/
======
Afforess
For all the improvements to Windows that have come from Microsoft thanks
Nadella & co., it is still rather shocking to realize Windows has no public
bug tracker, and no real way to report these issues besides screaming loudly
and hoping someone in Redmond hears you. It's even worse customer service than
Google, which is quite an achievement.

~~~
ThoAppelsin
Rather unconventional, but Windows 10 on desktop and mobile do have a Feedback
Hub [1] where Windows 10 users are able to provide all sorts of feedback,
either as a _suggestion_ or a _problem_. All the feedbacks are public and
users can freely vote them up to draw more attention on them. The more vote
they have, the more likely they receive a response from the developers and
also get the priority in the queue of issues to be resolved.

I use it every so often when I notice something peculiar. None of my feedbacks
actually became so popular. Even then I know one of them has been fixed. The
fix probably didn't come because I have pointed it out, but I was happy about
it regardless.

I couldn't find a web-link to the Hub, so I think it is not entirely public,
but surely available to the Windows 10 users.

[1] [https://support.microsoft.com/en-
us/help/4021566/windows-10-...](https://support.microsoft.com/en-
us/help/4021566/windows-10-send-feedback-to-microsoft-with-feedback-hub-app)

~~~
oldmanhorton
As a Microsoft employee, I can say that that feedback is taken pretty
seriously in most teams, especially if the description is good or if the
problem recorder/screenshot tool is used. It's not all based on up votes.

~~~
metalliqaz
Well then I'll report something about how my PC refuses to stay asleep after I
tell it to sleep.

~~~
MLR
This happens to mine if I have an update pending, worth checking if it's an
intermittent issue.

~~~
metalliqaz
I've dug into it several times. First it was network adapter, which for some
reason had a default setting to wake on any received packet (lol, wut?). Then
it was waking because there was some setting deep in the system about waking
up for scheduled operations. (not scheduled tasks, but timers within
individual processes... why???) Now it started again but this time the power
management tools report no reason for the wake.

~~~
hfdgiutdryg
Do you have a Display port monitor, by any chance?

After adding one, I found out that when the display goes to sleep, Windows
sees it as a disconnection, and 'helpfully' wakes up to reorganize all the
windows onto one display. That wakes up the Display port monitor, which
triggers another reorganization, and the cycle begins again.

~~~
zamber
So that's what it is. Got a TV connected via a D-port to HDMI adapter and the
stupid machine wakes when I want to just turn off the TV after I put the PC to
sleep.

Googling didn't get me too far obviously.

------
metalliqaz
Insightful response in the linked thread:
[https://sourceforge.net/p/sevenzip/discussion/45797/thread/e...](https://sourceforge.net/p/sevenzip/discussion/45797/thread/e730c709/?limit=25&page=1#b240)

~~~
leeter
I'm not surprised at Igor's response, it's in keeping with his refusal to use
modern compilers, security features, sign his code, or support ALSR properly.

------
dragontamer
So, as much as I hate to hate on somebody here, Igor is... somewhat unreliable
with regards to these issues.

Igor is infamous for disabling virtually every setting. 7-Zip has no ASLR,
compiler-stack checks, or anything what-so-ever. Igor refuses to use a modern
VC++ (Visual Studio 2015 and later have FREE versions available for open-
source code) that would solve a lot of security issues and bugs.

I'm not entirely sure if this is a Win10 problem, or if its a 7-Zip problem.
Any complaints from the 7-Zip dev IMO will require a very careful eye: 7-Zip
code is not necessarily in the cleanest state or using the best practices.

~~~
opencl
Are there any other decent archiver programs for Windows? Explorer has had
built in unzip functionality for a while but it's ridiculously slower than
7-Zip.

~~~
TheWiseOne
I looked a while ago to find alternatives when some of these issues came up a
while ago but I haven't found any other viable alternatives. I thought PeaZip
might be a good option until finding out that it is also based on 7-Zip.

The one tool that I did find useful during this search though is
[https://github.com/ImminentFate/CompactGUI](https://github.com/ImminentFate/CompactGUI).

Apparently in Win10, Microsoft introduced a compact.exe commandline tool that
transparently compresses files/folders. The above tool is a GUI for it. It's
not a replacement for a proper archiver but it's a nice tool to compress
things like games and other large programs that need to stay in place.

------
yuhong

        // A Windows bug exists where a VirtualAlloc call immediately after VirtualFree
        // yields a page that has not been zeroed. The returned page is asynchronously
        // zeroed a few milliseconds later, resulting in memory corruption. The same bug
        // allows VirtualFree to return before the page has been unmapped.

I wonder what MSRC would think of that bug

------
leeter
In reading the article it's clear this is not a bug, it's API abuse. The
documentation for VirtualAlloc is very clear that Large Pages should be a one
time allocation thing are not intended for general malloc replacement.

~~~
iforgotpassword
Api abuse should not lead to system crashes or global memory corruption.

~~~
cududa
Excuse me what? That's how pretty much all non-managed APIs work

~~~
TwoBit
It certainly is an OS bug. The OS is modifying your memory behind your back
after it has given it to you. That can break any application, managed or
otherwise.

~~~
cududa
Yes that’s an OS bug. I’m saying the assumption that an unmanaged API should
in no circumstances cause a system crash

------
binarycrusader
For those interested, this issue was apparently already resolved in RS4
insider builds and only affects some older releases. After updating a system
to RS4 (the upcoming release), this issue should no longer be encountered:

[https://aka.ms/Yxum93](https://aka.ms/Yxum93)

(requires Feedback Hub App on Win 10 to view)

------
zentiggr
Leery about going to read this - has sourceforge cleaned up its act at all
since the download poisoning issues?

~~~
codezero
It got a new owner. I think they reduced but didn’t eliminate the surface area
of the questionable ads. This url is a forum and appears clean on mobile.

------
ThoAppelsin
It is funnily interesting to me how they prefer to capitalize the word BUG,
perhaps as a means of drawing attention to its (apparent) importance.

~~~
gascan
The pattern I've seen before is all-caps tags inserted in the code, making for
easy grep, e.g. FIXME, BUG, TODO. Perhaps it becomes habit.

~~~
UncleEntity
My super hitech code editor (erm...gedit) highlights FIXME and TODO in
comments so you can easily find them while scrolling. Doesn't know about BUG
though so I guess it just assumes you write bug-free code.

